
Deep learning for generating jazz - turingexam
https://jisungk.github.io/deepjazz/
======
turingexam
GitHub repo for the interested:

[https://github.com/jisungk/deepjazz](https://github.com/jisungk/deepjazz)

------
dbwest
Very interesting. Might try feeding it some stuff off Smithsonian classic jazz

